# confused



## bessiegirl (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey so i have a white molly and she is clearly pregnant and she isnt having her babies because the other fish are always following her and chasing her and i would really like her to just give birth because she has been pregnant since like Christmas so i want her to have them but its not working so well. and i do have plants in there and i also have the water at 80 degrees. so all the help i could get to make this process move quicker would be a great help! thanks!!!

bessie


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

maybe setup a seperate small tank to let her have babies in, or buy a breeder trap, or divide the tank for a while


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

floating plants. What size tank?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

emc7 said:


> floating plants.


Yes.

TR


----------

